# Wie/Wo lernt man BMX



## NewBMXBiker (1. Juli 2003)

Moin Leute,
Ich bin voll neu hier, ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, wo und wie man BMX fahren lernen kann und was man alles zum BMXen brauch!!!
DAnke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## NRH (1. Juli 2003)

Du brauchst:
BMX, evtl. Schoner, und vorallem Gedluld, Gedluld und nochmals Gedluld 

Wo wie man es am besten lern? Auf der Straße, oder im Skate-Park beim Üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Juli 2003)

Oder mit Mat Hoffman Pro BMX 2 auf der PS2 

Über 20 ist auf jeden Fall zu alt (stelle ich gerade bedauerlicherweise fest)...

Ich vergleich das so ein bisschen mit Skateboarding: lass dich von anderen Leuten (oder Videos) pushen, geh raus und fahr einfach drauf los. Hab Spaß an der Sache... gut wirst du irgendwann von allein. Das wird dir aber nicht mehr so wichtig sein, wenn du einfach nur den Fun an der Sache siehst.


----------



## NRH (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Oder mit Mat Hoffman Pro BMX 2 auf der PS2
> 
> Über 20 ist auf jeden Fall zu alt (stelle ich gerade bedauerlicherweise fest)...
> ...



Lass Dir nochmal des mit der Geduld durch den Kopf gehen 

Was mir auffällt. Ich habe ja 3 mal Geduld falsch geschrieben


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Lass Dir nochmal des mit der Geduld durch den Kopf gehen
> *



Ja, ich weiß schon (hast ja keine Ahnung, wie lang ich an meinem ersten Kickflip mitm Skateboard gebastelt hab...)! Problematisch bei mir ist eher die "Vernunft". Habe mittlerweile einfach zu viel Angst irgendwelche *krassen* Sachen auszuprobieren. Deswegen hab ich mir jetzt aber auch erstmal ne komplette Schutzgarnitur bestellt - denke, so müsste das besser klappen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Juli 2003)

@Rune
Da schau her, gerade noch Anfänger, jetzt schon anderen Anfängern "Tips" geben wollen...andererseits die Beine rasieren (und das im BMX Forum rumplärren)...
Du bist echt cool!!  
Mehr sag ich dazu nicht...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (4. Juli 2003)

Was du brauchst ist ein BMX und schienbeinschoner. Wenn du dann ein bisschen etwas kannst, wäre helm net schlecht.


----------



## NewBMXBiker (4. Juli 2003)

Danke Leute für die vielen und hilfreichen tips! 
Und auch danke, dass ihr einem anfänger wie mir helft!!!

Aber noch ne Frage, was meint ihr mit was für nem BMX rad sollte ich anfangen? und was sollte mein BMX rad können/ haben???

Ps: Danke für die Beteiligung an der Umfrage


----------



## Rune Roxx (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jesus Freak _
> *@Rune
> Da schau her, gerade noch Anfänger, jetzt schon anderen Anfängern "Tips" geben wollen...andererseits die Beine rasieren (und das im BMX Forum rumplärren)...
> Du bist echt cool!!
> Mehr sag ich dazu nicht... *



Hey Jesus... deine Mutter hat mich grad angerufen...

Fakt ist: ich kann gar nix aufm BMX, was der Rede wert wäre. Aber ich hab auch nirgends was anderes behauptet... Wie man (hier: Funsportarten) lernt - darüber weiß ich allerdings sehr wohl Bescheid (darüber schreib ich wohl meine Diplom-Arbeit).

Und zum Beine rasieren: ALLE CC-/RR-Rennfahrer machen das. Aber nur, weil ich (nicht ganz erfolglos) Rennen fahre, heißt das ja nicht, dass ich nicht auch... zB. BWL studieren, Musik hören, Partys rocken (daher das "Roxx" im Namen) oder eben BMX fahren kann. 

Ah ja... "cool". Was ist schon cool? Liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters: Wenn ich mit dem Skateboard an meinen Kommilitonen vorbei rolle, finden die das wahrscheinlich alles andere als cool, dass einer von ihnen noch so rumsifft. Fahre ich dann ein paar Meter weiter zu nem Skatepark bin ich als "alter Local" schon beinahe Kult 

Also... bleib cool, Jesus


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Juli 2003)

Jo, bist der Chef. Ich neige mein Haupt in Ehrfurcht...


----------



## Rune Roxx (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Hey Jesus... deine Mutter hat mich grad angerufen...
> *



... sie hat mir gesagt, du kannst nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> ... sie hat mir gesagt, du kannst nix... *



Ich hoffe schwer, einen von euch Nasen am ersten august auf der DM zu treffen...wenn ihr euch hier schon so platt angeht muss das in natura eigentlich noch viel lustiger sein...


----------

